# Kaytee rat food recall!!!



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dear Valued PetSmart Customer,
Kaytee has issued a recall on certain “Best Before” Date Codes of Kaytee Forti-Diet Pro Health Mouse, Rat & Hamster. Only the following sizes and “Best Before” Date Codes are affected. You can locate the “Best Before” Date Codes on the back or the bottom of the bag. 

3 lb bag, Best Before: March 31, 2013
5 lb bag, Best Before: April 3, 2013
25 lb bag, Best Before: March 31, 2013
No other Kaytee food products are impacted. These products are being recalled because some bags of the product have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. No human or pet illnesses have been reported to-date.
Salmonella can affect animals eating the products and there is a risk to humans from handling contaminated pet products, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with the products or any surfaces exposed to these products.
Healthy people exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments, including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation, and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.

Pets with Salmonella infections may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever, and vomiting. Some pets will have only decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian. 

If you are concerned about your health or that of your pets, contact a veterinarian immediately.
Please stop using these products and bring any remaining Kaytee Forti-Diet Pro Health Mouse, Rat & Hamster food affected by this recall to your closest PetSmart store for a full refund. You can see Kaytee’s press releasehere for additional information. If you have questions about this recall, please call Kaytee’s Customer Service Team at 1-800-Kaytee1 (800 529-8331) or email[email protected].
At PetSmart, we’re concerned pet parents, too. We’ll continue to do everything we can to help you and your pet during this time.

Sincerely,








Debbie Gonzalez
Vice President, Merchandising Marketing


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad I don't feed Kaytee. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

No problem!!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I was feeding tem this guess a vet appt again even though I took them in yesterday I will tell my manager at the store a bout the recall ugh thank you so much!


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> I was feeding tem this guess a vet appt again even though I took them in yesterday I will tell my manager at the store a bout the recall ugh thank you so much!


Oh no! Check the dates, and take them in!! You're very welcome!!


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

How do I find the best before dates on the kaytee food?

Edit: Nevermind I found it... Seems like I need to return a bag of food... o - o


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

DoubleDimey said:


> How do I find the best before dates on the kaytee food?Edit: Nevermind I found it... Seems like I need to return a bag of food... o - o


Glad you found it!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

But I've not heard of this Kaytee rat food, good thing I didn't use it, though. Rats aren't a common pet here, so I suppose demand isn't sky high.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I am copy/pasting this on my blog. Hope no one minds!!!


----------



## rip_pixel (May 17, 2012)

I found this site while searching the internet about this Kaytee recall. Glad to hear everybody else seems to be OK but just FYI, my daughter's pet rat was killed by this poisoned pet food. She's heartbroken. :-(

http://theusualsusspects.com/blog/2012/05/rip-pixel/


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

rip_pixel said:


> I found this site while searching the internet about this Kaytee recall. Glad to hear everybody else seems to be OK but just FYI, my daughter's pet rat was killed by this poisoned pet food. She's heartbroken. :-(http://theusualsusspects.com/blog/2012/05/rip-pixel/


I'm so sorry about the loss of your daughter's beloved pixel!! The reason I started this thread was so that no one would lose their little rat babies.  RIP little Pixel!


----------

